# Top Lures on the Ohio River??



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you top lures on the Ohio River when going for Bass?


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

You cant go wrong with a crawdad colored crankbait. 
From spring to fall it will produce fish. 
Dnt get me wrong at certain times other baits are better. But if I could only have one bait it would be a crankbait that dives 4-6 ft. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Smack Tackle.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

adam_smith_nap said:


> What are you top lures on the Ohio River when going for Bass?


Depends on what sections your fishing. In the upper sections (new cumberland, pike island) top waters and finnesse baits get the nod. You'll catch some on cranks early and late in the season, but the #1 staple among smallmouth guys in the upper pools.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hard 2 beat a pop r when it comes 2 the top water,my friend dan(R.I.P. my brother)used a little white crappie spinner bait alot.i like a 3'' silk( janns netcraft)on 1/8oz jig,6# excell line,on a 6' med lite rod.
this is how my 3 rods are rigged 

1 3''twisters an 1/16 to 1/4oz mostly 1/8oz
colors silk/white/chart/black or pearl 
rod 6'med lit lighting rod,1500 reel an 6#(an some times 4#)excell line

2 pop-r mostly shad colors
rod 6'6'' med lite lighting rod/1500reel an 8 or 10# excel line

3 3'' or4'' tubes 1/8 or 1/4oz heads
rod 6' med h lighting rod med size baitcaster an 12#line 
twister

ps i fish mostly in the pike island pool


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I like a 3" chigger craw on a shakey head, a series 3 crank in sexy shad and a white fluke. 

fallen, I like those cranks you posted. checked the website. Thanks.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Crankbait- Shad colored med diver
Silver Buddy - blade bait, gold color and chartreuse are good.
Jerkbait - LuckyCraft pointer 78 size in shad color. Rapalas will work too. suspending baits are best
These are good on the river year round.
Bassky


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Depends on what sections your fishing. In the upper sections (new cumberland, pike island) top waters and finnesse baits get the nod. You'll catch some on cranks early and late in the season, but the #1 staple among smallmouth guys in the upper pools.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That was supposed to say " a 4" tube on a jighead is the #1 staple among smallmouth guys".... i'm an idiot..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

